# My axolotls - all 8 of them!



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Aside from the rats, I also have a tropical community fish tank and a tonne of axolotls! I've had them about 8 years now. I started off with 3 and now I have 4 generations of them haha. Here's some photos of all of them.

First the oldies. They're about 8 or 9 now  This is Advocaat:












Bailey:












And Lou:












Advocaat and Lou's baby, Jackie. Here she is standing on her daughter, Lola's head. Jackie's about 6 and Lola's 4:












Tripod is Lola's sister (named because she only ever grew 3 legs):












And here's Timmy. He was named after a South Park character because he has a deformed leg that points to the sky for some reason lol. He's about 2:












Timmy's sister, Lucie. She has a skin disorder that no-one really knows what it is. She's always had it and it doesn't bother her. We just call her unique 











And here's Bailey and Timmy together 











Unfortunately, a fifth generation of axies is not planned unless there suddenly becomes a huge demand for them because frankly, I can't keep any more of the ones I breed haha. So the girls and the guys are living separately until further notice. Feel free to place orders though, I'll see what I can do ^_^


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

The first guy looks HUGE! How big is he?


----------



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

She's about 31cm. Her daughter, Jackie, is actually the biggest. She's 34cm! It's rare for them to get any bigger than 30cm but somehow I have 4 that are bucking the trend!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! They are amazing creatures. I'm a huge reptile/amphibian nut so I appreciate the photos a lot!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG those are adorable, ive never seen those before. Are they easy keepers?


----------



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Really easy actually. The only tricky thing can be figuring out what to feed them since axolotl food isn't made in the UK and treating for infections, which they rarely get anyway. They get many of the same infections as fish but a lot of meds aren't suitable. The general recommendation is to put the axolotls in the fridge until you figure out what to do with them lol


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting pictures of them, I just adore Axolotl. Right now I don't have the room for them though if they get to be 30 centimeters, but some day I'd like to have them if I can find someone rehoming.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome awesome animals :3. I'm a bit jealous.. But I know I don't have the time to add on to me "zoo" lol. But I've looked into these guys for some time. Thanks for sharing the pics. 
\


----------

